
Microsoft tries to jumpstart cheap Windows devices with license price cut - anigbrowl
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9246515/Microsoft_tries_to_jumpstart_cheap_Windows_devices_with_license_price_cut
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7282553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7282553)

------
kevingadd
This claims Android is free-of-charge to OEMs, but is that actually true?
Doesn't the full Google Experience (play store, gmail, etc) require passing
certifications and tests, etc.? I can't imagine all that is completely free to
the OEM - though perhaps it's quite cheap. There's also patent license fees to
consider, unless Google pays all those for you?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yes, the AOSP is free as far as I can tell, but that apps and the play store,
not so much. Recent Ars Technica article on that was pretty good.
([http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/02/new-android-oem-
licen...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/02/new-android-oem-licensing-
terms-leak-open-comes-with-restrictions/))

------
himangshuj
I think microsoft is really going all guns blazing to populate their ecosystem
with apps. As a developer, today I am not motivated enough to create apps for
windows. A few years back if any application worked in windows, I need not
have cared about other os. I also feel with the new ceo from azure background,
microsoft is going to try to earn more from cloud than regular one time
licensing of software.

------
spoiledtechie
I think the economists are wrong and these guesses are simply that.

I believe since Microsoft is making large amounts of cash elsewhere, they are
able to bring down the prices of their bread and butter. It might have
something to do with competition, but it also has something to do with how
much dominance they have in other markets.

